# Tension nominal



## fronsack (Mar 31, 2008)

Esta pregunta seguro que es muy facil, pero yo con mis apuntes no me aclaro.

La tension nominal, es tension y punto no? osea E=RxI 
O hay diferentes tipos de tension? Si es asi se calcula de otra forma?

Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Mar 31, 2008)

es la tension normal de funcionamiento del circuito.
cuando tu compras una bombilla para tu casa la tension nominal es 220v

saludos


----------



## fronsack (Mar 31, 2008)

ok, muchas gracias

pepechip eres mi heroe


----------

